# Nifty Napkin Holder…



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

This project is out of the latest issue of Wood mag. After setting up my new TS I figured this would be a good project to test out the calibration of my incra fence and to use up some pine / walnut scraps. Needless to say it was a joy to make cuts on both my TS and router and have everything fit together so well. It was also the 1st time I put my plainer to the test. Taking the scraps I had down to a precise .5” was easy and fun. I did modify the plans slightly to accommodate the larger napkins we use (good thing I checked) and also added a loose tenon on the weight. The finish is mineral oil to keep things food safe. The project was quick and fun. 

Here are some production photos…


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great photo shoot Nick. It's nice to see one made outside the magazine. Fine looking piece.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great photo shoot, I remember seeing that in the Wood magazine. I may just take a swing at that when the shop goes back together. I have added to the project in the basement by adding three framed walls a bath and some French doors. It will take a bit longer, so if I cannot work in the shop, I will spend time here on the forum enjoying projects like yours.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, what a project and what a photo shoot but I have to express my disappointment at the fact that you used the drum sander for all the curves, this being a ROUTER forum, I honestly believed when I saw the first shots of the finished holder that you had made a template and routed the curves.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*Knapkin Holder*

Very nice work Nick, how do you get those beautiful close up pictures? I think I need a new camera ( or learn how to use it)


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Nickbee - great pictures on how to probably make that napkin holder right. I also made the same one using only my band saw. You really put a lot of expert craftsmanship into that little project. Well done. Not to steal your post, but showing mine and yours - doing it your way was the proper way to do it.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Harry,,, As I was sanding the 8 curved parts I had that same thought... It's time to start using a pattern bit!

Fourleftpaws, Great rendition! It was a fun project!


----------

